# They are here, but don't get to excited yet



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Fellas

The small Canadian shipment is in my hands, and the larger U.S. shipment is soon to be in your hands. Thank you for your patience. I will upload a pic of the cargo.

Here is the little hiccup (there had to be something): The individual kit boxes were not shrinkwrapped! I know, I know.... I can't believe it myself. The kits look fine and are safe in the cardboard cartons. I have sent off all of the appropriate "give 'em heck" emails, but for this shipment, this is where we stand. I have asked the large U.S. hobby distributors how they feel about this, because I can have them shrinkwrapped but the delay is palpable. The kits can be taped shut when they reach their final destination (hobby shop), and that would eliminate this potential delay. 

How do you feel? 

Scott "learning is painful" McKillop


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

If we're talking Nosferatu, I'll go along with the crowd but I want my hands on that jasper as soon as possible !! :woohoo: 

Oh and Scott, take a Tums and relax !! :freak:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Scott, are the pieces contained in plastic bags inside the box? That would eliminate any concern over missing pieces. Online dealers box 'em up and ship 'em - as long as they tape up the kit in a plastic bag there shouldn't be risk of water damage. Hobby shops would be the most concerned I would think - shelf wear on the lithography.

Personally, I'd be tearing the shrink wrap off anyway...


----------



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

*Whew!! I may have egg on my face. Which is good.*

Hi again fellas

Still learning here. I was informed by someone smarter than me (four billion and counting) that that is expected for the purposes of customs inspection, and the shrinkwrapping will be dealt with at the distributors. WHEW!

Good news all around. The kits _WILL_ be in your hands soon.

See you in Chicago...

Now back to doing whatever it is I do around here.......

Scott

Sorry for the confusion and hysterics


----------



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Chris

No these are "old school" loose plastic in the box. Less environmental impact. The smallest pieces are the "keys" for Nossy's keyring, and the flat "web". Very tiny. The other pieces are suitably chunky. If they are shrinkwrapped out of the carton, they should be fine. And I think I will take that Tums now, ....with beer.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

As long as I get a complete kit, it doesn't matter to me if the box is sealed. I buy kits to build them. I know some people like to keep a sealed copy for collection purposes, but I guess they could always shrink wrap themselves, or protect it some other way.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Scott'
Don't be so hard on yourself man!
I can think of three REALLY smart things you did...
Styrene...
Nosferatu...
Yagher...
Need I say more?
Jim and Judy's Horror Models


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Oh...for....Pete's-Sake!!


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Shouldn't that be ..."too excited"? Sorry... I just noticed... Thrush


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

As long as they are complete...I really could care less! I want to BUILD one of these...!

Thanks for the update Scott and be careful..if TUMS and Beer do what Alkaseltzer and Soda do...be prepared to B U R S T!!!!:roll: :lol: 

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Glad to hear they are here AND WILL be shrinkwrapped. I like collecting as well as building and shrinkwrap works great for storing the kits. Thanks for the personal update! You da man!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> If we're talking Nosferatu, I'll go along with the crowd but I want my hands on that jasper as soon as possible !!


_"jasper"?!

_By cracky, Dab, speak American, y'old goat! Consarnit!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually, an enterprising sales weasel could actually jack the price a bit, calling them "pre-unwrapped kits, conveniently saving you the stress and strain of removing that dreadful, hard-to-handle cellophane." Or some such.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

frankenstyrene said:


> _"jasper"?!_
> 
> By cracky, Dab, speak American, y'old goat! Consarnit!


Actually Franken, I used to know a guy who used that term all the time. Plus it may be contagous, I have a son living in ....JASPER, Ga.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Congradulations on finally getting these Scott!



> The small Canadian shipment is in my hands,


I hope he's talking about my shipment of 24 pieces! The one for Monster Hobbies in Alberta.

If need be, I can get these shrink wrapped at one of my in-town Wholesalers. I'll put them on my shelves, sealed with tape. I have some other stuff like that and frankly, it doesnt seem to stop sales for the right people.

Let's get together soon Scott. 

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Personally, I don't care if they are shrink wrapped or not. Just long as all the pieces are in the box. But, I would say it all depends on what the direct customers want.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I definitely prefer a shrink wrapped kit. And as long as were discussing it - it would be even better if it was crinkly like the ol' Aurora wrap. I know, I know - in this high tech age it's probably not possible to get the crinkly kind any more!  

And I'm fully aware that I'll rip the shrink wrap off as soon as I get the kit home, but that's the fun!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey MadCap!

Are your kits spoken for through pre-orders?

Huzz


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Eeeexxxcellent!

Time to clear off my work bench!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

We may just have these in time for holloween! A great kit, well worth any wait...Otto


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Dave!

None of my kits are taken by anyone on pre-orders. People on this fourm usually want to order from the other bigger hobby shops, like CTV or Mega Hobby. That means that when I get the kits, I'll have a bunch of them sitting around, just like I have a bunch of DR. Jekylls still in stock. I still have many Luminators in stock as well.

But I'm still excited since, as we are all Canadian, (Monarch, you and me) we'll get our Nossey's first!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Heck, I would just rip the shrink warp off the box as soon as I got my grubby little mits on it.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey MadCap - I suppose I'll have to order one from ya!

Huzz


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sure Dave, No Problem!  Be happy to send you one. Actually, I was thinking of doing a trade with someone down the line. 

1 Nossy kit for 2 boxes of Booberry and 2 boxes of Frankenberry Cereal. We can't get them in Canada, and I think that should make up the cost for the kit.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey MadCap - I suppose I'll have to order one from ya!
> 
> Huzz


Kits like these are like hotdogs or tacos..You can't order just one!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hey Dave!
> 
> None of my kits are taken by anyone on pre-orders. People on this fourm usually want to order from the other bigger hobby shops, like CTV or Mega Hobby. That means that when I get the kits, I'll have a bunch of them sitting around, just like I have a bunch of DR. Jekylls still in stock. I still have many Luminators in stock as well.
> 
> But I'm still excited since, as we are all Canadian, (Monarch, you and me) we'll get our Nossey's first!


In my case, bigger shops have nothing to do with it. It's the shipping charges. I prefer the smaller shops, and if I lived in Canada, I'd order one from you.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, shipping can be a pain, even within Canada!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Sure Dave, No Problem!  Be happy to send you one. Actually, I was thinking of doing a trade with someone down the line.
> 
> 1 Nossy kit for 2 boxes of Booberry and 2 boxes of Frankenberry Cereal. We can't get them in Canada, and I think that should make up the cost for the kit.


I'd be up for that trade!!! We have the monster cereals here now.Probably would want to trade for a Jekyll tho....LMK-Bryan :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

The-Nightsky said:


> I'd be up for that trade!!! We have the monster cereals here now.Probably would want to trade for a Jekyll tho....LMK-Bryan :thumbsup:


You have Monster Cereals? which ones and at what stores?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll REALLY be well fed then!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Super wally world has Frankenberry, Count Chocula and Boo Berry.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Monarch Models said:


> The individual kit boxes were not shrinkwrapped! I know, I know.... I can't believe it myself. The kits look fine and are safe in the cardboard cartons. I have sent off all of the appropriate "give 'em heck" emails, but for this shipment, this is where we stand. I have asked the large U.S. hobby distributors how they feel about this, because I can have them shrinkwrapped but the delay is palpable. The kits can be taped shut when they reach their final destination (hobby shop), and that would eliminate this potential delay.
> 
> How do you feel?


I feel . . . _fine._

For myself, I don't care if they're shrink-wrapped or not. As long as the box is secure in and of itself--not too flimsy and not too easily losing pieces out of it during transit--I'm fine.


----------



## putdacandleBeck (Oct 18, 2007)

hi guys , this is Beck ( from a different computer so now i can post on nights and weekends ) . 
un wrapped is fine with me . it'd be coming off as soon as i get it anyway . 
just really glad to see this subject done as a styrene kit in 1/8th scale . 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess you guys are as anxious to unwrap the plastic covering on the kit box as a groom would be to unwrap his young bride on their honeymoon.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Both of my brides may have been wrapped, but they weren't wrapped too tight !! :jest:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

"PutdacandleBeck"... HA!!!!! I Love it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Monarch Models (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello Gentlemen

The distributors have no difficulties receiving kits without shrinkwrapping. But it is preferred. The boxes are very solid (very very Aurora hard box). You may find them shrinkwrapped courtesy of the distributor or your LHS, but certainly all future production from Monarch will be shrinkwrapped in China. 
I hope you enjoy the kit, and we really do appreciate constructive feedback to help improve subsequent projects.

Your humble servant

Scott McKillop


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks CW . glad ya like my alter ego lol . i laugh myself sore every time i see that scene . 
Xsavoie , been married 3 times . 'bout as anxious to have a new bride as i am to chop off my big toe . if i ever do get hitched again the wedding plans will be eloping in the nude . ( gettin' old , no time fer unwrapping )  
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

BECK, I think I will have to go boil my mind to erase THAT visualization ! :freak:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dabs ,
Glenlivet works well . wish i could boil my mind enough to forget my last marriage !  
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

*news from cultTVman*

just got cultTVman's news email this morning which states that the Nossy kits are delayed 2 weeks for shrink wrapping . 
not sure if that means they'll start shipping to us in 2 weeks or they'll start shipping to our hobby outlets of choice in 2 weeks but at least there's an approximate time line for us . 
hb


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

That was my Hobbyshop update news letter. It means that my kits won't be arriving for a couple weeks and I won't be shipping them until early November. I don't know about anyone else's kits.

Steve


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I, that is, Monster Hobbies, has just sent Scott the Money Order for 24 boxes today. Since we are both located in Canada, he should have the letter by the end of this week. That means that I should have them by the end of next week. I'll let you all know when they come in, but I might be the first store to get them, IN THE WORLD!

Until then, I bid you all adu!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

sounds great ! thanks Steve . 
hb


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

.....back to a more important topic.... 

I had to go to Wal Mart of all god awful places to get my FIX of Count Chocula....but at 2.00 bucks a box ....it was worth it.

I'm going to write to Fred Myers and Safeway and ask why the heck did I have to go the Wal Mart to get my dang Count Cocula!

Too bad we couldn't get our Nossy kits before Halloween


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I feel for you Fluke.
I can get Count Chocula year round at severl local grocery stores here.
But it is only this time of year that I can get Frankenberry, and Booberry.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

In Canada, we don't even get Booberry or Frankenberry. Count Chocula is everywhere!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I, that is, Monster Hobbies, has just sent Scott the Money Order for 24 boxes today. Since we are both located in Canada, he should have the letter by the end of this week. That means that I should have them by the end of next week. I'll let you all know when they come in, but I might be the first store to get them, IN THE WORLD!
> 
> Until then, I bid you all adu!
> 
> ...


I always like that no one on here listens to what I say. 

Scott's sending me the nossy kits as we speak. I should have them by either the end of this week or earily next week. I'll be the first person in the world to have them, other than Scott himself. But you don't think I 'm being truthfull or whatever, so that's too bad for you! :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well MCR i'm really happy that yer getting them . only thing is i got one on preorder from Steve . and my present finacial situation dictates that's all i can afford or i'd snag a spare from ya . 
don't fret old chum they'll sell .
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Beck. Don't mind me. I think I'm just a bit frazzled because of the "Build a Monster contest". I think I'll be better Nov 1.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I may wind up ordering a second model of the Nosferatu from you depending on how well I do on the first one.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I got this message from Scott late on Halloween:



> I got the word today that the trucks are due to arrive at the points of distribution over the next 24-72 hours. I have been informed by Stevens Internation (our biggest distributor) that the truck driver contacted them to let them know that his shipment would arrive tomorrow.
> 
> So we're getting closer. No matter what, I will be eager to hear comments good and bad, to improve the ghost engineering.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! that means that some of us 'might' see Nossy maybe by this Friday at certain Hobby shops! SWEET!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This Friday, meaning tommorrow? I hope mine comes in soon. Fed-ex?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott believes the Nosferatu kits have reached the U.S. distributors. They should start reaching buyers before Thanksgiving. They're alredy on the shelves at McCormicks Hobby in London, Ontario, not far from Scott's home.

Scott says he built one of the kits this weekend on his own kitchen table.

A bit of advice he passed along:



> I should mention that the sprues to the body halves, the name plate, and the base, contact the part from beneath (this is to eliminate the messy defect from trimming the sprue from the part). This is a long very solid sprue that almost looks like it should remain there on the part. Don't be fooled, cut it off. Once everyone becomes familiar with this approach, it'll be a no-brainer.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Anyone else see this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140175126592&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder how this guy got the Nossy kit so quickly when they haven't arrived at distributors yet? Do you thinnk he even has them yet, or is waiting like the rest of us, but trying to sell them ahead of time?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

He's probably one of the "New Aurora Company" jokers. BTW, put me in with the "I don't care about the shrink wrap as long as all the parts are there" crowd.

Mark McG.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> He's probably one of the "New Aurora Company" jokers. BTW, put me in with the "I don't care about the shrink wrap as long as all the parts are there" crowd.
> 
> Mark McG.


Pack and Ship in Deltona gets everything from Doll & Hobby. Burt is a good guy down there, no worries about him. They are in stock as of Saturday evening, and on the Doll & Hobby website as far as I know. I don't want anyone thinking Moebius/Monarch are the same company, it's just that Doll & Hobby sells Monarch as well as Moebius. Hopefully I didn't throw more confusion in the mix!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

A 2107 feedback score don't lie. You'll always have those few crybabies when your dealing that high a volume.

Anyway - I pre-ordered mine from Mega whose been pretty efficient in keeping thier website updated in regards to Nossy. The latest is he's shipping this week (presumably from the retailer).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Hopefully I didn't throw more confusion in the mix!


Oh, dear me, no - how could anybody get confused by two manufacturers whose names begin with the letter "M", have the same number of letters that are rendered in the same colors, and use a blue ellipse for their logos?  Seriously though, Frank, that Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde kit is a thing of beauty.



Mark McG.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Oh, dear me, no - how could anybody get confused by two manufacturers whose names begin with the letter "M", have the same number of letters that are rendered in the same colors, and use a blue ellipse for their logos?  Seriously though, Frank, that Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde kit is a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark McG.


Thanks! It couldn't be any closer without the thought we were planning it that way....


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

No one on eBay seems to be claiming to have the Nossy kits "in hand" just yet.

BTW -- check this out.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Moebius said:


> Thanks! It couldn't be any closer without the thought we were planning it that way....


Well, it's what's IN the boxes that count to us builders, not so much the name of the producer on the box. Of course, it _is_ important to all concerned that your vendors don't mess up getting your earnings to the rightful receiver. But after that, I don't care whether these great kits are being manufactured by Moebiarch or Monibus or whoever. 

I've got my hands full just trying to decide whther to build Jekyll/Hyde straight out of the box or add any of the half dozen aftermarket bits to him...

Mark McG.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Fed-Ex just dropped them off at 1:45 Pm, Alberta Time. All 24 kits! 

I just opened up one and it's got all colour instructions! It's also molded in a Metallic Red Plastic. 

The quality of the Molding is REALLY sharp! The ropes on the coat look AWESOME!

You guys are REALLY in for a model building treat!

If you want more info on possibly purchacing one of these spectacular kits, have a look on my web site - www.freewebs.com/monsterhobbies

I'll be adding in the info later today.

Talk to you soon!

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies

P.S. Razorwire, one's headding your way for the Cerial.


----------

